# Need Advice: is this considered dog negelct?



## sharr078 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi,

I need help concerning my neighbor's dog...

The basics:

*My neighbors leave their puppy out in their backyard ALL DAY and ALL NIGHT, even when they are home, she is outside alone. I don't see any food or water bowls. She has NO toys, NO bed, NO water, NOTHING. I think they may bring her in for 5-10 minutes in teh evening to let her eat. She looks like she is about 5-6 months old. She looks like a pit mix and is brindle color. She is incredibly sweet, seems bored all the time, and is starved for attention. 

I live in Miami-Dade County in FL. My county has a pit bull ban, so basically anything that looks remotely like a pit bull has the possibility of being considered a pit and will be confiscated and killed. For this reason, I don't want to call animal control. I know of some animal rescue groups that I can contact but I want to know if my concern has merit or if I am just being nosey. My fiance thinks I am crazy and gets upset with me when I bring up the subject. So I am looking for any advice/opinions/suggestions. I am incredibly concerned about her and would appreciate any responses. Thanks  *

For those who want to read more, the details are below:

My neighbor's dog has been outside barking for the past couple of weeks. This past Saturday, I decided to poke my head over the fence to see what was going on. I saw the dog sitting alone in the yard and thought nothing of it but decided I would start checking on her from now on. Btw, she had no toys, no bed, and no water bowl that I could see. 

The owner's were apparently gone all day and night on Sunday. I know this bc their car was gone and they left the dog alone in the yard with a big pile of food left on the concrete. 

Well apparently they returned this Monday (today). They have been home throughout the day and have been home ALL night. I check on the dog about 6-7 times a day. I just peek my head over the fence to see what she is doing. She just sits there with nothing to do. I saw her playing with a dead palm tree leaf bc she has NO toys or any kind of stimulation. At night, it gets chilly and she just curls up in a little ball and sits at the door.

There is a small hole (about the size of her face) in a portion of the fence that connects our two yards. I go and see her about twice a day and pet her head and give her a little bit of water and a treat. She is always overjoyed when I come to see her, making me think she gets little to no attention elsewhere. I would like to give her some toys but am afraid something may happen (she eats something she is not supposed to, gets some part of her body stuck in a toy, or chokes on it, somehting like that...) and I will not be able to get to her to take the toy away (and no one in the home ever checks on her). 

It's only been a couple of days that I have been seeing this going on. I hope that maybe it will change, but I think this is just the way they are treating her. It is driving me crazy and breaking my heart. I feel like it is extremely neglectful to leave a PUPPY outside all day and all night, why would you get the puppy in the first place? Especially when a playful puppy has nothing to do all day. I am also extremely concerned that I don't see a water bowl ANYWHERE. 

Am I overreacting or this a genuine concern for this puppy? Please help...


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

You have me concerned!


----------



## valuta8 (Jul 30, 2012)

This is EXTREMELY concerning and this is something that should be reported... but with the pitbull ban and all, you can't really do that. definitely get some water for her, and when you see your neighbors come home you should really talk to them about proper dog care. That's really unacceptable, and it makes me so mad to hear about that kind of neglect.
I don't know if this is a possibility for you, but is there anyway you could offer to take her off their hands and let her into your home? She sounds like an awesome dog.

Also, to answer the dog neglect question-

Of the dog does not have access to shelter and water, I'm pretty sure that is considered dog neglect.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Find someone who will take the dog and then liberate the dog.


----------

